# Hadrians Wall Cycleway



## sankey46 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi 

I was hoping if anyone could offer any advise on the folllowing - 

I currently cycle commute to work 3 days a week (approx 20 miles in each direction) and my sugars are under control, appart from the odd hicup!
I reduce my Lantus on the evening before i ride and reduce rapid before meals on the days I ride. 

I am due to ride the Hadrians Wall Cycle way (175 miles over 3 days) next month and would welcome any suggestions on how to manage the regeme. 

Would anyone consider reducing the lantus by 30%, 40% or 50% during the ride?

Also Ialso expect to reduce the rapid dramatically during the ride also

If anyone has any tips, it would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Sankey i have done Haddriens wall ride, c2c & Coaste & castles.  Was on mdi then & Kept basal the same but not much bolus. I dont think anyone can tell you what to do but Haddriens is reasonable on the flat without big hills like c2c. Are you doing west to east ?  Really good luck


----------



## sankey46 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi 
Thanks for the advice and the wishes. 
Really looking forward to it
Mike


----------

